

How to be Ultra Productive - a3voices
https://medium.com/p/9f19a6585ad8

======
PaulHoule
I don't know how anybody "Ultra Productive" could stand to spend all day
developing dull tools for Cisco.

~~~
a3voices
You don't have to only do work for your company, if nobody's looking over your
shoulder.

